# Taschenrechner-Programmierung



## AvS (25. Juni 2002)

Ho,

ich hab seit langen meinen guten alten Sharp Pocket Computer PC-1403H. Der is auch zum programmieren da nur weiss ich nicht wie das geht. Es scheint eine Art oder die Art von Basic zu sein. 

Kann mir jemand Seiten o.ä sagen wo es abtippbare Programme gibt ?

P.S: Es können auch welche für CASIO TR´s sein!


----------



## Piesbruhder (30. Juni 2002)

Also ich hab hier ne Kleinigkeit gefunden, die dich vielleicht
interessiert. In diesem Board gibt es neben "normalen Foren"
wie z.B. C++ und Delphi auch solche Exoten wie Gameboy-Programmierung
und eben auch Taschenrechner.

Programmierboard mit Taschenrechner Forum 


Hier schreibt jemand ein BASIC-Progrmm von dem er behauptet es müsse
auche auf einem SHARP Pocket Computer PC-1403H laufen.

Streckenberechnung in BASIC 


Sharp PC 1403(H) Programming tips
(Warning: For coding maniacs only!)
Programming Tips 

und hier hab ich auch noch was:
http://hera.mni.fh-giessen.de/~hg8070/basprogs.html 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## AvS (30. Juni 2002)

Hi !

Danke für die vielen Links. Du hast mir damit sehr geholfen!


----------

